# Installed: Dropper post on a 20" Spawn Rokkusuta



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

My 7yo rides a lot of All Mountain terrain with me, from XC trails to days at the Whistler Bike Park. On this terrain, I benefit significantly from having a dropper post, and hence, I wanted him to reap the same benefits from one.

But it was a very long search to find something that fit. I scoured the web and numerous specs. The frame can only accommodate an insertion length of 200mm and my son would need it fully inserted to keep the seat low enough for downhill riding.

I finally found one! *KS Lev Integra 100m 30.9

*Added bonus is its stack height (from top of seat tube to saddle rails) is 50mm, which is less than every other dropper on the market (typically 60-70mm). I hope this helps for anyone on the same search as I was!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Awesome and thank you! How much does he weigh? I worry about them not being heavy enough to put it down


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

svinyard said:


> How much does he weigh? I worry about them not being heavy enough to put it down


He weighs 48 lbs and has no issues pushing it down by sitting on it. He can even push it down with his hand, it's that easy


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

CeUnit said:


> But it was a very long search to find something that fit. I scoured the web and numerous specs. The frame can only accommodate an insertion length of 200mm and my son would need it fully inserted to keep the seat low enough for downhill riding.
> 
> I finally found one! *KS Lev Integra 100m 30.9
> *


*

Should have just asked them. I emailed them last year asking what posts would fit. They designed the frame with the 80 mm version in mind, but the 100 mm definitely works.

I lucked into ours for $150. Worth every penny at that price, but it's hard to say whether I would have shelled out full retail for it.



svinyard said:



Awesome and thank you! How much does he weigh? I worry about them not being heavy enough to put it down

Click to expand...

The Lev has a schrader valve you can use to adjust the air pressure. I think it comes pretty low from the factory because we did not need to take any air out of ours at his 45-lb weight.*


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

RMCDan said:


> Should have just asked them. I emailed them last year asking what posts would fit...


That's kinda like asking for directions, right? 
Upside is that I'm confident there wasn't an alternative that might have had better specs or for less money. Closest second was KS eTen-i 30.9 75mm.



RMCDan said:


> They designed the frame with the 80 mm version in mind, but the 100 mm definitely works.


I see. Turns out the 100 mm is perfect for my 48" tall 48 lbs son. He rides the seat fully slammed for steep descents and then fully up for climbing.



RMCDan said:


> I lucked into ours for $150. Worth every penny at that price, but it's hard to say whether I would have shelled out full retail for it.


Indeed that's a crazy good price. Agree that at full retail, it's rather bling. I didn't get it for as low as you did, but I did work some connections for a pretty sweet deal. The one part still costs more than a complete bike at a dept store


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

CeUnit said:


> I see. Turns out the 100 mm is perfect for my 48" tall 48 lbs son. He rides the seat fully slammed for steep descents and then fully up for climbing.


Same here.



CeUnit said:


> Indeed that's a crazy good price. Agree that at full retail, it's rather bling. I didn't get it for as low as you did, but I did work some connections for a pretty sweet deal. The one part still costs more than a complete bike at a dept store


The story is that Mom got a new bike that came with the Lev, but it wasn't long enough. So, I bought her a Brand X for $150 and planned to sell the Lev, but it ended up on his bike instead.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Just ordered a KS Lev Integra 100mm last night to do just this for 20" Yama Jama. Got it new for 259$ from WorldWideCyclery using 15% off (they are awesome btw, seriously deals and ultra helpful...I just bought a full bike component build from them).

The yama jama has a pivotal seat and so I need to get a new saddle now too (didn't think of that). Anyone have a recommendation of something light??


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Seat note: I just picked up a TrailCraft lightweight junior velo seat. Was only 30$ and 260g. Should work great with the new dropper. 

FWIW when I asked Spawn what dropper to use for YJ, they said they liked and had tested the KS Lev Integra and that they were starting to test the new OneUp dropper. Tho the OneUp is going to be too long I think and their dropper sizing dimensions do NOT include the 35mm actuator too so there is extra length there too. I bought the OneUP for my own bike and wish they made a smaller 125mm one as the performance and price seem awesome along with the travel reduction.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

I was looking at these for our YamaJam's. Maybe next year. But I hadn't fully researched the fit.

Brand-X Ascend Dropper Seatpost | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

SactoGeoff said:


> I was looking at these for our YamaJam's. Maybe next year. But I hadn't fully researched the fit.
> 
> Brand-X Ascend Dropper Seatpost | Chain Reaction Cycles


I had looked into this as it would be an economical option. Insertion length is 230mm so it's too long for 20" Rokkusuta and for 20" YJ. Add in the 63mm stack height and the lowest you can get the seat rails would be 95-100mm above the top of seat tube... not really effective. This is essentially the issue with 99% of dropper posts avail on the market when trying to fit a 20" kid's frame.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

SactoGeoff said:


> I was looking at these for our YamaJam's. Maybe next year. But I hadn't fully researched the fit.
> 
> Brand-X Ascend Dropper Seatpost | Chain Reaction Cycles


I have two of those Brand X posts on bikes we own. They are great posts period, let alone for the price, but not for kids. Besides the 120 mm stroke, the activation pressure is fairly high. I haven't measured the actual weight needed, but it is well above 50 lbs and the air pressure is not adjustable.

They are a rebranded TranzX post (same with the Raceface Aeffect and one of the PNW posts, can't remember which one). The TranzX are available in 100 mm stroke and have a schrader valve under the seat clamp to adjust the activation pressure. They are longer than the Lev though, 400 mm vs 340 mm for the respective 100 mm versions. Definitely too long for the Rokkusuta 20, not sure about the YJ20. Good budget option for the 24" models, though.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/tranzx-dropper-seatpost-review-2017.html
https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/SPBAASP/tranzx-dropper-seatpost
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy...MIrs6plPyt2wIVA5-fCh0BagfYEAQYAyABEgLehfD_BwE


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

RMCDan said:


> I have two of those Brand X posts on bikes we own. They are great posts period, let alone for the price, but not for kids. Besides the 120 mm stroke, the activation pressure is fairly high. I haven't measured the actual weight needed, but it is well above 50 lbs and the air pressure is not adjustable.
> 
> They are a rebranded TranzX post (same with the Raceface Aeffect and one of the PNW posts, can't remember which one). The TranzX are available in 100 mm stroke and have a schrader valve under the seat clamp to adjust the activation pressure. They are longer than the Lev though, 400 mm vs 340 mm for the respective 100 mm versions. Definitely too long for the Rokkusuta 20, not sure about the YJ20. Good budget option for the 24" models, though.
> 
> ...


I can concur on the activation pressure. I messed with one on a giant bike last week, it was REALLY high. My 55lb kid had no chance when he tried it, even when he was hopping on it. The lever is a bit goofy, at least the one they had setup on giant bike, but other than that, it seemed great.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

There's a non-stealth version of the Brand X, too. Great option for anyone on an older frame without internal routing (and too chicken to drill their seatpost).


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

The new One up post seems like a in interesting option for kids too. as they grow, you trim the 3 finger shim, so the collar stays slammed and the post just raises higher and higher, with more and more travel.

unfortunately my kid’s Riprock has a 27.2 post.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I dug into the OneUp a bit. I also thought of it as a post that grows with a kid. The problem is that it's still a fairly long post relative to a 100mm KS Integra. I think it starts at 410mm but also there is an additional 35mm with the actuator. Of course you could shim it down 50mm but then it'd still be 395mm VS the KSLev at 340mm. Huge difference and wouldn't work with our Spawn Yama Jama. Not sure it's all that feasible long term. Plus our spawn is 30.9mm and the next bike might be 31.6

That being said I have a 170mm OneUp on my own bike 😀


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey CeUnit, how did you route your cable housing around the bottom bracket? I'm trying to get it in either way (through the top tube side port and direct down the seat tube) but the bottom bracket clearance is really tight and the housing won't fit through. Even if it did, I'd be worried that it would entirely bind


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

svinyard said:


> Hey CeUnit, how did you route your cable housing around the bottom bracket? I'm trying to get it in either way (through the top tube side port and direct down the seat tube) but the bottom bracket clearance is really tight and the housing won't fit through. Even if it did, I'd be worried that it would entirely bind


I tried for a quick minute or two to 'get lucky' at first, but knew it likely wasn't gonna happen, so I just removed the cranks and BB. So much easier that way so long as you have the tools and know how to do it.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Gotcha, thanks for the heads up. When you routed did you go all the way around (under) the BB or just across the top? Also do you see or are worried about any bind between the BB shell and the routing cable? 

What tools did you need to remove it all? I'm guessing just an appropriate external BB wrench and some grease? 

Thanks man, I'm learning so bear with me.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

svinyard said:


> Gotcha, thanks for the heads up. When you routed did you go all the way around (under) the BB or just across the top? Also do you see or are worried about any bind between the BB shell and the routing cable?


Across the top was fine and there doesn't seem to be any issues with binding. I'm not too concerned since it's performing well now.



svinyard said:


> What tools did you need to remove it all? I'm guessing just an appropriate external BB wrench and some grease?
> 
> Thanks man, I'm learning so bear with me.


We all have to learn at some point, so it's all good. A standard external BB wrench is required. Pay close attention to the markings on the BB so that you're turning in the correct direction since the drive-side is reverse thread. I used a rubber mallet to lightly tap the wrench handle to initially loosen each side of BB. Make sure you don't drop any of the spacers, etc so it all re-assembles correctly.

Thankfully no crank remover tool is required - just hex keys. I recommend shifting to smallest cog, then lock the rear d'er so the chain is slack (no tension) so it's easy to pop out the drive side crank. Watch for any spacers/seal rings so they don't fall off as you remove cranks.

Grease too (I like Phil's grease). You'll likely find lots of dirt inside the frame and will need to carefully clean the threads before re-assembly. It's easy to accidentally cross thread the BB so be extra careful and don't use force until you're sure it's threaded on clean for several turns.

Of course you'll need cable/housing cutter. Good luck!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Fantastic. Thanks man. I've got everything other than the External BB wrench. Do you have a link or park tool version number? Maybe I haven't dug enough but it's easy to get wrong wrench in my experience


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

This BB tool wrench should do the trick!

https://www.parktool.com/product/bottom-bracket-tool-bbt-29?category=Crank & Bottom Bracket


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey CE, wrench ordered thanks again. Have you replaced the seat clamp to get rid of the quick release? Can I just get any 30.9 style clamp or do I need to measure it and get some specific? I'd like a bolt on one that I can torque down and forget about.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

I kept the quick release. I've sunk enough money into this bike to worry about a detail like that 

Seat post clamps are spec'd by the size of the seat tube, not the size of the seat post. So you'd likely need a 35mm (which is what's required on 20" Rokkusuta).


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

CeUnit said:


> I kept the quick release. I've sunk enough money into this bike to worry about a detail like that


Ha, all the moneys must go into kids bikes!


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

svinyard said:


> Ha, all the moneys must go into kids bikes!


No doubt! I keep dreaming of a new bike for myself but for now I'm sticking with my 2006 RM Slayer. It still rocks!

Saving for the 24" Rokkusuta now & waiting for a sale. And that will also require a dropper once I buy it.

Note my 7yo 48" tall son is fully using the 100mm travel on the 20" bike and could actually benefit from 125mm of travel, so once he moves to a 24" bike, it'll for sure need to be a 125mm+ dropper.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

CeUnit said:


> No doubt! I keep dreaming of a new bike for myself but for now I'm sticking with my 2006 RM Slayer. It still rocks!
> 
> Saving for the 24" Rokkusuta now & waiting for a sale. And that will also require a dropper once I buy it.
> 
> Note my 7yo 48" tall son is fully using the 100mm travel on the 20" bike and could actually benefit from 125mm of travel, so once he moves to a 24" bike, it'll for sure need to be a 125mm+ dropper.


Yeah we have seen that 80mm on the Yama Jama go fast with the 6yr old (49in). I'm thinking of that same bike you are. I think it has like 150mm of travel which is pretty burly but better to have to much than too little I guess. The weight isnt awful either at like 28lbs for a FS longer travel bike. I hope you have more than one kid. These bikes aren't cheap but passing them down to little brother certainly makes me feel better.

Fwiw Im in the middle of my first real nice bike build. RM Instinct 140mm version on Fox 36 grip2. The new slayers look pretty dope tho!


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

svinyard said:


> Yeah we have seen that 80mm on the Yama Jama go fast with the 6yr old (49in). I'm thinking of that same bike you are. I think it has like 150mm of travel which is pretty burly but better to have to much than too little I guess. The weight isnt awful either at like 28lbs for a FS longer travel bike. I hope you have more than one kid. These bikes aren't cheap but passing them down to little brother certainly makes me feel better.
> 
> Fwiw Im in the middle of my first real nice bike build. RM Instinct 140mm version on Fox 36 grip2. The new slayers look pretty dope tho!


Oops, I meant he's using the full 100mm of travel on the dropper post and could benefit from more travel.

That being said, he's also using the full 100mm travel on both fork and frame on the 20" Rokkusuta whenever we ride Whistler Bike Park so we're getting lots of value out of the bike. I also have a just-turning-5 year old who's coming up fast with mad bike skillz. I sure hope there isn't a year of overlap when they both need 20" bikes and the older isn't big enough for a 24"!


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

We are on 20 and 24 Rokkusutas (age 5, 48 inches; age 8, 56 inches). I put a 100mm Fox Transfer 30.9 with a Wolf Tooth regular remote on the 24 and it works great. Was holding off for now on the 20, but he is asking!

Agree, turns a DH bike into a Enduro/trail bike instantly. 

As fas as routing I was expecting it to be painful but just put a derailler cable with a small bend on the end down the seat tube aimed toward the head tube and it just went anterior to the bb (toward the front of the bike). Then grabbed it at the top tube exit. Put a cable housing over it and a new cable in and done. Whole job 20 minutes.


I was worried about the 125 being too tall after measuring, but think now he would be OK. Maybe I will try the 100 on the 20 and get the older kid a 125. Appreciate the input.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

What do you guys with a 24" Rokkusuta think of the size? My 6yro will be 7 in November and is big. He is probably 50 to 51in now and growing fast. Will need a new bike by Spring and I'm looking hard at the 24" Spawn. Wondering what your experiences\thoughts are regarding sizing of that bike. Currently on a Spawn Yama Jama 20" that is starting to look small on him.

There are a bunch of Ripcords in his riding team that I can test on. Right now they are a bit big for him but not by much.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

svinyard said:


> What do you guys with a 24" Rokkusuta think of the size? My 6yro will be 7 in November and is big. He is probably 50 to 51in now and growing fast. Will need a new bike by Spring and I'm looking hard at the 24" Spawn. Wondering what your experiences\thoughts are regarding sizing of that bike. Currently on a Spawn Yama Jama 20" that is starting to look small on him.
> 
> There are a bunch of Ripcords in his riding team that I can test on. Right now they are a bit big for him but not by much.


We have a 6 yo on a 20 Rokkusuta (50 inches tall) and a 9 year old almost too big for his 24 inch Rokkusuta (59 inches tall). My oldest now has a 50 mm stem on there. The younger kid can't get his feet down on the 24 inch Rokkusuta with a 100 mm Transfer dropper slammed, but might with the original seat. Youngest will ride the 20 the rest of this year, probably be on 24 inch next season.

I think Spawn's site is pretty right on for sizing. 52 inches and up for the Rokkusuta 24.

I tried the 100mm Transfer dropper in the 20 inch and it wouldn't work well as you need to have about 30mm of the seatpost out of the seat tube to fit everything. At that height full extension is pretty high.

I love the 100mm Transfer as it is so easy to setup (the free cable end is at the bar) and what the rest of the family uses. But the Lev Integra does seem to have a much shorter insertion length.

If anyone has found a post with the easier to setup cable at bar like the transfer, but as short as the Lev integra let me know. Otherwise Lev Integra it will be.


----------



## cakemonster (Sep 30, 2012)

Thoughts on the 80mm vs the 100mm on the Rokkusuta 20?

https://www.kssuspension.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/2018-LEV-integra-SPEC-a1.pdf

I am thinking at 49 1/2 -50 inches my 6 year old will be OK on the 100mm, but will see how high he rides for "climbing".


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Def 100mm... my son's been having to move 100mm Lev Integra up and down in the clamp because the 100mm isn't enough (he's 48" tall) between climbing and black diamond downhill riding.


----------



## CeUnit (Jul 9, 2014)

Update: on my son's new Spawn Rokk 24, I installed the OneUp V2 120mm post. Upside is 33mm stack height. Downside, he can just barely push it down by sitting all of his 55 lbs weight on it. I put in as little air as possible (about 270 psi) but any lower meant the seat wouldn't extend properly.

On the KS Lev Integra, I only have about 100 or so psi in it and it works like a charm, requiring only about 15 lbs to push it down. Meaning my kids can push it down with their hand before climbing on the bike, versus on the OneUp, my kid has to climb onto the fully extended seatpost in order to lower it.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Any interest in selling the KS Lev?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm just impressed that your kids can coordinate using a dropper!

As such I cut my kid's CF post short enough where I could just lower it all of the way in the frame for a bike park day.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I know this is an older thread, but I put my son on my Brand-X Ascend 120mm dropper and OneUp v2 210mm. At 42lbs he was unable to depress either. With some effort the Brand-X does go down, but the OneUp is definitely no go. The Brand-X is quite long for the travel as well.


----------

